# 4 x 4 GB oder 2 x 8 GB DDR3 ?



## teachmeluv (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Sicherlich gibt es dazu schon genug Aussagen, ich habe auch versucht, mich über Google schlau zu machen, möchte es gerne nochmal hier bestätigt haben.

Ich besitze:

- AsRock Z68 Extreme 4
- i7 2600k

Aktuell habe ich 4 x 4 GB Crucial Ballistix DD3 1600 drin, kann aber ohne Kosten auf 2 x 8 GB G-Skill DDR3 umsteigen. Ich habe nun gelesen, dass es bei Sandy-Bridge den Quad-Channel für RAM geben soll, laut Herstellerseite von meinem Mainboard kann dieses Dual-Channel (wie wahrscheinlich alle).

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Kombination sinnvoller ist von der Performance oder vom Stromverbrauch? Selbst wenn es nur um minimale Verbesserungen geht, ich bin immer am Besseren interessiert 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2017)

Deine CPU arbeitet im Dual Channel und sie kannst 4 Rank verarbeiten. Also möglich sind
4 Riegel single Rank
2 Riegel double Rank
1 Riegel Quad Rank

Wenn Deine 4 x 4 GB RAM Riegel aktuell stabil laufen, und erst bei höheren OC haben zwei Riegel leichte Vorteile, 
würde icch die 4 Riegel im Rechner belassen. Es gibt keinen Grund auf 2 x 8 GB umzusteigen, es sei denn, Du möchtest
 in naher Zukunft auf 32 GB aufrüsten, hin zu 4 x 8GB. Vom Stromverbrauch her sollte es auch keinen großen Unterschied
machen, da die verbauten Einzelchip in beiden Fällen vermutlich gleich sind. Ob man 16 Chips auf einen Riegel oder auf
zwei Riegel packt, macht vom Stromverbrauch keinen Unterschied.

Wenn es absolut kostenneutral ist, steck die beiden 8GB Riegel in den Rechner und schau, ob es stabil läuft. Wenn ja,
behalte sie. Allerdings müsste man für eine qualifizierte Aussage wissen, um welche Riegel es geht. Es gibt Single,
Dual und Quad Rank Riegel mit unterschiedlichen Kompatibilitäten. Für Dich wären 2 x 8GB Dual Rank ideal
dual rank vs. single rank - ComputerBase Forum

Hier dazu ein paar andere Meinungen, für mich der Unterschied im Bereich von Voodoo...


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Januar 2017)

Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort.

Was genau meinst du mit "höheren OC". Sprechen wir vom RAM oder von der CPU? Ich habe meine CPU aktuell auf 4,3 Ghz laufen und das RAM auf 1.5 V fixiert.

Wie ist das überhaupt mit dem RAM-OC? Wie geht das und was bringt es?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "höheren OC".


RAM Übertaktungen auf jenseits der 1600 MHz. Üblich sind 2133 oder 2400.
Solange Du bei 1600 bleibst und sie mit 1,5V betreibst ist es schnuppe, ob Du
zwei oder vier Riegel betreibst

Was auch möglich wäre, sind 24 GB, also 2 x 8GB plus 2 x 4GB. Wenn es läuft 
hättest Du 8GB mehr RAM und könntest bei geeigneter Anordnung weiterhin
im Dualchannel arbeiten. RAM hilft immer, mehr RAM hilft mehr.


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Januar 2017)

Habe mir den Artikel durchgelesen und wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe:

2 x 8 GB bei meinem Setup wären schneller? Und übertakten könnte man sie auch noch?

Gibts einen guten Guide zum RAM OC?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2017)

Einsteiger Lektüre:
RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest

...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

Kannst dir auch mal diesen Bericht zu Gemüte führen. In 1. Linie gewinnen Benchmarkjäger aber beim zocken fällt es vergleichsweise weniger ins Gewicht bis hin zu keinerlei Zuwachs ( ist ja abhängig von der Komponente die gefordert wird ). Schneller RAM kann also etwas bringen aber beim OC kann es sein das man die gewonnenen Taktraten einer schlechteren Latenz wieder opfern muss


----------



## NatokWa (5. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deine CPU arbeitet im Dual Channel und sie kannst 4 Rank verarbeiten. Also möglich sind
> 4 Riegel single Rank
> 2 Riegel double Rank
> 1 Riegel Quad Rank



Du hast SELBST den Beitrag von Der8auer verlinkt in dem die Sache mit den Ranks (u.a.) erklärt wird . 

Das was du angegeben hast gilt für EINEN Ram-Channel , da es Dual-Channel ist gilt also das doppelte . Bei Quad-Channel (Sockel 2011V3) entsprechend das 4 Fache . 
Da es allerdings sowiso verdammt schwer ist Quad-Ranked Ram zu kriegen , kann das idr. sowiso ignoriert werden , da nur Billig-Riegel bzw. überteuerte High-Speed Riegel wie die DDR3 2800+ Single-Ranked sind .

Trotzdem dürfte in dem hier vorliegenden Fall die Wahl der 2x8GB Riegel die bessere sein , allerdings NUR wenn die Timings gleich oder besser sind als die 4x4GB .


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Januar 2017)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Du hast SELBST den Beitrag von Der8auer verlinkt in dem die Sache mit den Ranks (u.a.) erklärt wird .
> 
> Das was du angegeben hast gilt für EINEN Ram-Channel , da es Dual-Channel ist gilt also das doppelte . Bei Quad-Channel (Sockel 2011V3) entsprechend das 4 Fache .
> Da es allerdings sowiso verdammt schwer ist Quad-Ranked Ram zu kriegen , kann das idr. sowiso ignoriert werden , da nur Billig-Riegel bzw. überteuerte High-Speed Riegel wie die DDR3 2800+ Single-Ranked sind .
> ...



Aktuell drin habe ich in 4 x 4 GB:

8428808 - 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600

Neu reinbauen kann ich in 2 x 8 GB:

RipjawsX - F3-1600C9D-16GXM - G.SKILL DDR3 Memory


Also Option Nummer 2? Ist für mich mit keinerlei Kosten verbunden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Also Option Nummer 2? Ist für mich mit keinerlei Kosten verbunden.


Ja, wenn es mit Deinem CPU-Kühler funktioniert.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Das was du angegeben hast gilt für EINEN Ram-Channel , da es Dual-Channel ist gilt also das doppelte .


Mist, stimmt, bin ich blöd. Danke für den Hinweis, selektives Erinnern ...


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (5. Januar 2017)

Du könntest sogar kombinieren und noch mehr Speicherkapazität haben in dem du die Ripjaws zuerst verbaust und dann noch 2 Balistic einbaust.
Dann hättest du sogar 24GB Speicher zu verfügung im Dualchannelmodus.Die Timings und Frequenzen sind ja identisch,sollte ohne probleme gehen.
Hab bei mir 2x4 und 2x2Gb ingesamt 12GB.das geht ohne probleme wenn die Rams identisch sind.

grüße Brex


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, wenn es mit Deinem CPU-Kühler funktioniert.
> 
> 
> Mist, stimmt, bin ich blöd. Danke für den Hinweis, selektives Erinnern ...



Kühler ist kein Problem, wenn die Bänke, die ich wähle, egal sind (also links oder rechts)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2017)

Es ist nicht egal, schau in Dein Mainboardhandbuch. Oft sind die Bänke farblich gekennzeichnet, zwei Riegel müssen dann in Bänke mit gleicher Farbe. Es ist bei jedem Board anders....


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2017)

Kauf dir ein 2x8GB Kit und gut.


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Januar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein 2x8GB Kit und gut.



Die habe ich doch schon, muss ich nicht mehr kaufen 

Ich baue dann die 2 x 8 GB rein und hau die 4 x 4 raus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

Wenn alles so läuft wie gewünscht kannst du die Altlasten ja auf dem Marktplatz versilbern


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ich baue dann die 2 x 8 GB rein und hau die 4 x 4 raus.


Was hältst Du von der Idee, 24 GB zu nutzen, oder müsstest Du Deine 4 x 4GB gegen die 2 x 8 GB tauschen?
Du könntest zu der 2 x 8 GB noch 2 x 4 GB dazustecken und die übrigen 2 x 4 GB verkaufen




teachmeluv schrieb:


> ...Aktuell habe ich 4 x 4 GB Crucial Ballistix DD3 1600 drin, kann aber  ohne Kosten auf 2 x 8 GB G-Skill DDR3 umsteigen....





Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein 2x8GB Kit und gut.


Wozu denn 32 GB RAM im Rechner? Irgendwie verlierst Du in Beratungen völlig den Massstab.


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Januar 2017)

Ich werde eines von beiden Sets abgeben an einen Bekannten, der hauptsächlich Office Anwendungen betreibt, daher ist ihm die Performance nicht so wichtig. Ich spiele aber hauptsächlich und will das Maximum raus kitzeln.


----------



## amdahl (5. Januar 2017)

Dann nimm 2x8GB und sieh zu dass du den Speichertakt so hoch wie möglich bekommst bei moderaten Latenzen. Das bringt viel mehr als alle Überlegungen 2 vs 4 DIMMs bei einem dual-channel Speicherinterface.


----------

